# Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?



## ninjaattack (16. Oktober 2010)

*Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

Hi,
ich habe von Gigabyte das Mainboard GA-MA770-UD3.
Es hat Lan 1000 MBit/s.
Müsste denn nicht, wenn ich unter Win7 beim Status meiner DSL Verbidung bei Übertragungsrate 1000 Mbit/s stehen?
Habe dort 100 zu stehen.

Oder bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer?

Gruß


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

Wenn dein Router nur ne 100mbit anbindung hat, dann hast du auch nur 100mbit übertragungsrate


----------



## kress (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

Achja und du hast dann kein 100mbit internet-speed bzw 1gbit.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist nur zwischen dir und dem Router.
Solange du keine großen Dateien verschiebst, ist das auch egal.


----------



## ninjaattack (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

Ok, habe gar kein Router, nur das von Alice zugesandte Modem.
Da die Leitungen hoffentlich demnächst schneller werden, dachte ich schon mal vorzubereiten


----------



## kress (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

100mbit Internet gibts noch nicht so oft, afaik ist es nur in Großstädten in der Testphase.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

Ja das mit den 100Mbit/s steht immer da, wenn man sich manuell ins Internet einwählt per Breitbandmodem.

Hatte ich früher bei Alice auch.
Die 100MBit/s wirst du aber ohnehin bei Alice erst in einer kleinen Weile erleben.
Erstmal muss sich VDSL50 durchsetzen.

Bei Kabel-Internet sieht das schon ganz anders aus, da kannst du auch schon heute deine Leitung geschaltet bekommen.
Hierbei wäre es dann auch nicht verkehr, wenn du eine gute Verbindung zwischen Router und PC hast, damit du deine Leitung voll ausnutzen kannst.


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

1000 Mbit  währe 1 GB Dowlaodgeschwindigkeit

1 Gb Internetprovider geschwindigkeit gibt es nicht 

heutzutage gibt es 100 mbit  Höchstens in deutschland 

mehr als 100 mbit brauch man eigentlich als normalanwender nicht


----------



## kress (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

Zumal viele Hoster nicht mal auf 20mbit kommen....


----------



## K3n$! (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

1000Mbit/s entsprechen aber 125MB/s und nicht 1Gb/s 

Außerdem gibt es Provider in Dt. die 1GBit/s auch für Privathaushalte realisieren.

Bsp.: Kabelanbieter in Leipzig. 

Die meisten Hoster unterstützen auch min. 50k, da braucht man dann bloß Premium-Zugänge


----------



## robbe (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

@ K3n$!: Kennst du zufällig noch andere 1000Mbit Anbieter für Privatpersonen außer den besagten Kabelanbieter?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das bisher einmalig in Deutschland ist.


----------



## K3n$! (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

Derzeit leider nicht.

Kannte nur den einen, auf den ich durch dich, glaube ich, gestoßen bin.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*



robbe schrieb:


> @ K3n$!: Kennst du zufällig noch andere 1000Mbit Anbieter für Privatpersonen außer den besagten Kabelanbieter?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das bisher einmalig in Deutschland ist.


Du bekommst überall in Deutschland deine 1Gbit/s oder gar 1GB/s Anschluss. Es kommt halt nur auf den Preis drauf an, und den wird sich hier so gut wie keiner Leisten können, da mal locker nen mehrfaches des durchschnittlichen Monatsgehalts dann für die Leitung draufgeht. Bekommst halt nen Glasfaser ins Haus gelegt und gut ist. 

Aber wie gesagt, das kann halt kein Privater sich leisten.


----------



## robbe (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Übertragungsrate 100MBit/s?*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja "für Privatperson". Das hier in Leipzig ist ein stinknormaler Kabelanbieter für Privatpersonen, wie Kabel Deutschland, bloß mit dem Unterschied, das er in jedes Gebäude eine Glasfaser legt. Zurzeit sind schon ein paar Stadtteile ausgebaut und in naher Zukunft soll dann das gesamte Stadtgebiet mit 1Gbit für Privatpersonen versorgt sein. Die ganze Sache kostet zwar 150€ im Monat (mit Digitalfernsehen,Telefon), aber der Preis ist jetzt nicht so extrem astronomisch.


----------

